# Some embarrassingly-catchy anime OSTs



## chirchri (Jun 5, 2017)

What i mean is like a catchy OST that you enjoy listening to, but would be ashamed if someone witnessed you enjoying it.
XD


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Is it limited to Anime OST's? Or can we include Anime ED's and OP's too?

Hmm, lemme think for a sec..





I'd be slightly embarrassed listening to this in public if they caught me. Only slightly. Other than that, no song makes me ashamed of liking it.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 5, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


>


 Amazing to hear!


----------



## chirchri (Jun 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Is it limited to Anime OST's? Or can we include Anime ED's and OP's too?
> 
> Hmm, lemme think for a sec..
> 
> ...


Certainly, so long as you like . I would say “Zuntaka Pokoten”. A truly cute one. Just search it on youtube, around 2 minutes long only


----------

